# Missing Testicle



## cclosterman (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm a Mom of a 6 month old male Drawf Lionhead named Linus. He is happy Playful, eats well, but I concerned because the other day I noticed that one of his testicles seems to be inverted. I took him to the vet last month and everything was fine at that time. He seems healthy and normal, so I'm confused. :?

Has anyone experienced this with thier rabbit? Is this something normal or should I take him to the vet immediately? 

I appreciate anyone's help. Thanks


----------



## pamnock (Jun 11, 2010)

Bucks are capable of retracting their testicles. 

The condition of permanently retained testicles is called 'cryptorchidism". Individuals with this condition run a slightly higher risk of testicularcancer. The surgery to remove retained testicles is a little more involved than removing descended testicles.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 12, 2010)

They can also be kind of twisted in the wrong way. Since the vet said he was fine, he may just be "holding them in", which they often do when scared or nervous.


----------



## crystal (Jun 13, 2010)

My bunny boy had one testicle on the outside and one on the inside. I had him for a year before I knew this, although I did suspect. He was neutered 6 weeks ago and he is all healed up now. In his case, he is deformed/disabled so my vet thought that must have something to do with it.

I don't know how common it is, but don't think you need to see a vet immediately. If it's worrying you then you can though. Or maybe you could call the vet, if that could help ease your mind? Chances are nothing has changed since a month ago when he went to the vet, since the testicles would have dropped long before that I assume. 

Let us know what happens with him


----------



## cclosterman (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help! I will keep an eye on him for the next couple of weeks, and if it stays retracted I will take him to the vet. He seems happy and healthy.I'm sure he's fine. Im happy that I found this site. I'm new at being a rabbit Mom. This is a great place to ask questions and learn.


----------



## Spot (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope he will be ok


----------

